# 200amp 480v 3phase



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Every utility has their own spec on wire size, conduit size and CU or AL. Call them.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sparky229 said:


> From the from the utility company transformer to my main service disconnect is all I need 3hots and a neutral? 3/0 cu?


EVERY Poco has a spec book.

You need it.

It's likely it's available as a pdf via the Internet.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Sparky229 said:


> From the from the utility company transformer to my main service disconnect is all I need 3hots and a neutral? 3/0 cu?


Overhead or underground ? and also check with your POCO for latest info on regulation on conductor size.

200 amp 3 ph service typically use 4/0 CU ( but commercal codes may change a bit so expect that. )


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup.
Three hots and a neutral.

They don't want your green wire. No place to put it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sparky229 said:


> From the from the utility company transformer to my main service disconnect is all I need 3hots and a neutral? 3/0 cu?


No meter anywhere?


----------



## Sparky229 (Sep 7, 2017)

They want disconnect before meter


----------



## Sparky229 (Sep 7, 2017)

Yup thanks saw specs this morn


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Sparky229 said:


> They want disconnect before meter


are you sure about this?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

lighterup said:


> are you sure about this?


here any voltage higher than 240 requires a disconnect before the meter. Utility doesn't like pulling hot 480 or 600V meters. Don't want to have to pull the primary on the xfrmr if they don't have to. 
Padmount transformer requires a ground from the service. Leastwise around here it does.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> are you sure about this?


Yep some of the POCO do not like to mess around with hot 480 volt meters especially on 200 amp or larger.,,

I know two POCO in Wisconsin change that few years back and it slowly getting more common now. so expect some POCO will ask you for cold metering set up. ( disconnect before meter ) 

I know Northen Philippines do required it in few spots but here in southern Philippines they are muted on that.


----------

